# How can i bring my spred togeather.



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been shooting for a short time. I can put 6 stick in a 10in circle at 20 yards every time. Does anybody have any tips on how I can make that a 5in circle. Please don't respond with "buy a Mathews". Any tricks you know would be appreciated.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Buy a Hoyt.  

1st tell us your setup.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Start checking the obvious; form, tuning, anchor etc. and keep shooting.

Hand torque is often times a 'rookie' issue, as well as anchor point, but if your bow isn't set up correctly, none of it really matters.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice...with a well tuned bow.

Don't grip your bow...
Same anchor point...(try using more than one anchor point. Find one with the string to your face or nose, and one with your release hand to head. Solid bone to bone helps too.)
Follow through (don't look for you arrow, don't grip)
And what everyone else said.
PRACTICE!

Realistically, after time you should be after a sub 2" group from 20yd.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys. I'm shooting a reflex excursion @ 55 lbs. 100gr field tips, with cheap but new carbon arrows. I have a four pin sight, and a whisker biscuit. I bought the bow off KSL used. I took it to Humphries in AF. I put a new vapor string on it, and had it tuned. By anchor point I'm thinking you mean where i put my hand @ full draw. I rest my thumb on the ball on the lower part of my skull. And I definitely need more practice. I am better in the up and down but there is a lot of variance in my side to side. Would a site level help with that?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A sight level helps a lot, a cantered bow will result in a different arrow trajectory. I would recommend practice form more than worry about groups at this point. It sounds like you need to work on form/technique a bit. I recommend you get close to your target, less than 10 yards, and practice your form and doing the same thing every time.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You have some good info here. In my oppinion, you cannot get a super tight group with the WB as your rest. It will be "ok" but not great. They have their purpose and I don't feel it is in getting the tightest groups. It is an ok beginner rest or close up hunting rest. You obviously don't want to drop a lot of money into your equipment yet. I say yet because as you get more involved, the quality of your equipment will become a bigger factor than you imagined. Volkswagon Beetles or a Lexus will both get you to where you are going. One just happens to be smoother, feel better, have less wobbles and shakes and all around handles better. 
Not saying that you need a Lexus yet but you can't always get as much out of your equipment as you would like without some upgrades. It also may not be all your fault that you aren't getting the grouping that you want. (or spred, as you put it)


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

If its left and right, it most likely in your bow hand, torque and/or looking for your arrow after the shot.
The ball on the lower part of you skull? The one behind and below your ear? If so, thats a great solid anchoring place. Do you shoot a release? If so, try using your 3rd index knuckle instead of your thumb. If I am following you correctly, think of how much "play" up/down/left/right can be in your thumb.
A bubble will help you, but mostly on farther shots. I highly suggest one.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks again for the help guys. I do shoot a release, with a loop on my string. I'll also look at getting a bubble. I'll also try out the index knuckle instead of my thumb.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I would add that you ought to be ligning your peep circle up with your sight ring... if they don't match even by 1/32 or 1/16 of an inch, you can be off by a lot even at 20... anchor sounds good, Humphreys are good at what they do... 
Sounds to me like building muscles with practice is part of it, and determining what is causing the l-r movement will be something you may want to have somebody else watch you shoot to figure out.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get about 5 feet from a target you can shoot at with your eyes closed...draw your bow..close your eyes and concentrate on your form...stop strangling your bow, push the bow forward and at the same time with your finger on the trigger, start pulling with your back...never pull the trigger with your finger...remember; push pull.....the bow will go off when it needs to go off....work on this form...as you get it down, even though you have your eyes closed, your groups will come in....continue using good form and at 10yrds, 20yrds...etc...you will be consistent! Shooting Archery is 90% mental and 10 percent actually drawing your bow...HAVE FUN!!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

One thing I learned that hasn't been completely explained here yet is about your grip. Not only do you not want to "grip" your bow, but don't have a stiff bow hand. I've seen it time and again with my brothers and others. Just because you're not supposed to grip it, doesn't mean you should have a stiff open hand. Relax that hand, and try to have the same feel on the handle every time.

Shooting at 5 feet with your eyes closed is the best thing you could do, once you learn what proper form to be working on. You would do well to have somebody watch you and give you pointers on what to focus on fixing, first. 

Side to side variance really sounds like the gripping/bow hand problem, but it could be a number of others. Tilting the bow, at 20 yds., is most likely NOT the problem. However, in practicing the form with your eyes closed, it's important to train yourself to hold/shoot with the bow plumb.

Keep practicing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would go out and buy a drop away rest and chuck that rest that you have.Then your arrow wont be curving.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks again for the help guy's. Are you seriouse about shooting with my eyes closed??? Or, are you just yanking my chain? My brother helped me with my form and the grip (i use one or those trainer leashes) But it was only once because he lives in Sanpete. His advice and training got me to where I am now, but I want to be better. Anybody live in northern utah county want to shoot togeather??? My house or yours. I could use a mentor. I did'nt think it was going to be so technical. But I'm having a blast learning, if only school was this much fun.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> Thanks again for the help guy's. Are you seriouse about shooting with my eyes closed??? Or, are you just yanking my chain? My brother helped me with my form and the grip (i use one or those trainer leashes) But it was only once because he lives in Sanpete. His advice and training got me to where I am now, but I want to be better. Anybody live in northern utah county want to shoot togeather??? My house or yours. I could use a mentor. I did'nt think it was going to be so technical. But I'm having a blast learning, if only school was this much fun.


I will second the shooting with your eyes closed. Get about five yards from your target and shoot. Don't worry about wherer you hit just try and get perfect form from your release all the way to your grip and follow though. I went though a bout of target panic a year ago and shot with my eyes closed for a couple weeks. It really helped. To this day I will start with five arrows with my eyes closed then go to my regualar practice then finish up with 5 more arrows with my eyes closed to to keep my focus on form.

Mark


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> How can I bring my spread together.


Now why on earth would you want to do that!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

NOW Tex lets keep it on the subject <<--O/


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

There has been more than once that too wide of a spred has spelled trouble to old PK. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I can only hope that Tex is speaking of Antlers..............If so, I agree! :mrgreen:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

The best thing to do is to get someone to take a few pic of you at full draw from the side. so if your right handed. take pics on the left side. One close to the face and one a little further back to get the full view. then we can help you a little better. imo on the WB i loved mine. great confidence builder, i held great groups at 90yd with mine. but it not for everyone.

Aaron


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I can only hope that Tex is speaking of Antlers..............If so, I agree! :mrgreen:


Absolutely! what else would I be talking about? Doesn't everyone love a buckie with a wide spread? :mrgreen:


----------

